# CANDY MAN



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

post any work of the candyman in corpus christie tx. is there any??


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

My friend had kandyman at kandy kustoms do his 99 sts seville a few years back. Great work but not in my price range.

Since I'm on my sidekick ill have to figure how to post pics here of it.

He's since gotten rid of the car and the last owner I know of fucked it up


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

My friend had kandyman at kandy kustoms do his 99 sts seville a few years back. Great work but not in my price range.

Since I'm on my sidekick ill have to figure how to post pics here of it.

He's since gotten rid of the car and the last owner I know of fucked it up


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i got a bunch of em today :biggrin:


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

Aight since no one will help me on how to post pics and/or upload them from my sidekick or even copy and paste a link

Goto cardomain.com

Search for

oldsmobile 
regency 98 
1974

Find the 1974 olds in the list the page is for 

blazer88fastnlow maybe it will get you there quicker. You can veiw and post them here if you want its candy green on davin rims


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

HOLY CRAP!!! :0 :0


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

damn hes fuckin bad!!!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

everyone knows u want candy paint u need to get the candy man


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

ese guey es mi primo in law..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@Mar 29 2006, 01:35 AM~5139911
> *ese guey es mi primo
> *


No mames, dile que se moche con una pintura whey , he already did my bike.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

NICE PAINT


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 29 2006, 07:37 AM~5140447
> *No mames, dile que se moche con una pintura whey , he already did my bike.
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

i might let him do my ride, i dunno yet , see if he gives me a good deal... :dunno:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@Mar 29 2006, 10:00 PM~5145963
> * see if he gives me a good deal... :dunno:
> *


doubtful, because he doesnt have to... when people are good at what they do, they got guys beating down their doors to get in, and they arent cutting deals unless youre close friends...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
true, im rollerz only, the guys in my club are rollerz, and hes rollerz, and they paid a LOT of $$$$$$$ for their paint jobs. i wont say how much, but they were a lot. but they get magazine coverage and win shows, so its worth it.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 30 2006, 08:33 PM~5152769
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^
> true, im rollerz only, the guys in my club are rollerz, and hes rollerz, and they paid a LOT of $$$$$$$ for their paint jobs. i wont say how much, but they were a lot. but they get magazine coverage and win shows, so i guess its worth it.
> *


DAMNIT ON THE HOOK UP HUH? BUT THE WORK IS CLEAN SO IF YOU WANT IT BAD ENOUGH YOU WILL PAY FOR IT!


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

If someone post the caddy pictures I gave directions to on the car domain site. Ill post the price candy man charged

First he had to drive from nola to cc which was 11 hours 1 way

For everything on the car plus a fiberglass box for a w3 18" sub it was 

$7500

Then at a lowrider show in houston someone hit his bumper in line waiting to get in.

Another 11 hours 1 way $400 to respray bumper

Then he had the davins painted while he got the bumper done $800

So that's about $8700

That's why he's out my price range. But it was damn fine work it had flake in the candy aslo


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah hes crazy high,but damn good. he just did my bro.in laws caddy its still at his shop hes gonna go get it this weekend. but i think he charged him like $10,000 or some thing


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@Mar 30 2006, 10:38 PM~5153516
> *yeah hes crazy high,but damn good. he just did my bro.in laws caddy its still at his shop hes gonna go get it this weekend. but i think he charged him like $10,000 or some thing
> *


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

damn what did you pay?? :scrutinize:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB_@Mar 30 2006, 10:32 PM~5153489
> *If someone post the caddy pictures I gave directions to on the car domain site. Ill post the price candy man charged
> 
> First he had to drive from nola to cc which was 11 hours 1 way
> ...


here, it looks nice. 

green caddy by kandy man


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: looks good


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting the link.

As for up close it is killer.

You can't feel any difference over the tribal and shit. Completly smooth he buried it good.

The pinstripe and all goes throughout both parts of the door jambs, the tribal shit is all straight and goes over the roof and all.

Here's the thing though. My friend gets tired of stuff after about a year or so. He pulled everything out and traded it into the nissan dealership on fact. Mags. It was all stock except the paint.

So guy that works for nissan bought it. The paint quickly was abused. The kid was saving for some 20's, he let pep boys put an alarm in it on the side and the guy doing it fried to computer some how. My friend at cadillac said he took his rim money to buy a new computer and wiring harness. And have cadilac install it I haven't seen the car since.

But there was no tiger stripes and no orange peal. I work a lincoln body shop and I know when paint looks good and bad stuff also by touch and kandy man does some killer work


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

thats kool, i dont understand these people that pay all this $$$$$$$ for their cars, and then sell them for less..... oh well


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Good work A++++++


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

my bro-in-law's ride  
the last one is a mural on the trunk.


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

hes gonna take those 20's off and roll on some 14x7 triple gold D's


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

this is a 2 week old kandyman paint job


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@Apr 12 2006, 09:42 PM~5230604
> *hes gonna take those 20's off and roll on some 14x7 triple gold D's
> *


good idea :biggrin: wheres this car from?


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

forros


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Whos doing the murals on candymans cars?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

sick....


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@May 27 2006, 06:44 PM~5506916
> *Whos doing the murals on candymans cars?
> *


not sure of the artist but i do know he does some of them himself.

they guy who does the portraits does bad ass work tho, bout $1000 a head 

you gotta pay to play kids.

last time i went to him was for a touch up for a bicycle of mines paid a few bills but over exceeded what i needed done.

good guy none the less and bad ass work


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you have a bike? :0 :scrutinize:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 20 2007, 09:47 PM~7944255
> *you have a bike? :0 :scrutinize:
> *


yes do you not remember childsplay? chucky ? from long ago?

its retired now just chillin on display at the mall.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i member that bike

sweet


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

that's a good price, out here in cali $10k is CHEAP for a pattered out candy show stopper.


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

damn...I guess I need to start collecting cans or someth'n :happysad:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@May 22 2007, 01:48 AM~7953830
> *damn...I guess I need to start collecting cans or someth'n :happysad:
> *


collect cans and puro ramen noodles cabron :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@May 22 2007, 02:48 AM~7953830
> *damn...I guess I need to start collecting cans or someth'n :happysad:
> *


x2 and cut my weed habit,lol


----------



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@May 22 2007, 01:23 AM~7953797
> *that's a good price, out here in cali $10k is CHEAP for a pattered out candy show stopper.
> *



Lmao! Of course the painter is gonna say something like this! :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

nah hes probably right, 10k isnt that much for a full show paint job


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@Mar 30 2006, 09:38 PM~5153516
> *yeah hes crazy high,but damn good. he just did my bro.in laws caddy its still at his shop hes gonna go get it this weekend. but i think he charged him like $10,000 or some thing
> *


is that a lot for a candy job with flake and graphics? most good painters will barely give you a OEM color for 10 with body work. id question the definition of "show" for full flake, patterns and candy. although, cost of living/rent isnt the same out there then here


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p269/thecandyman63/sitepictures055.jp
this is the reason why painters charge what they charge because you get everything you asked for and some how much is that worth ?
beating you contender in shame
bragging rights in your hood
a new girlfreind be cause of the car ?
winning lowriderof the year " PRICELESS"


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

las vegas sweepstakes winner making it one of the top three in the nation.


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p269/thecandyman63/50.jpg[/IMG
lowrider bomb truck of the year making it number one in the nation.


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

did i mention the lowrider bike of the year i know its small but it did win.


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

lowrider bomb truck of the year making it number one in the nation.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:worship: 








> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@May 28 2007, 07:48 PM~7995221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

that pink lac is sick


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@May 27 2006, 05:44 PM~5506916
> *Whos doing the murals on candymans cars?
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=248162&hl=


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

top notch


----------



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

NICE ASS WORK CANDYMAN!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 20 2007, 11:04 PM~7944480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This bike is now on display at a clothing store in Greenspoint Mall...... :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 19 2007, 01:14 AM~8132616
> *This bike is now on display at a clothing store in Greenspoint Mall...... :biggrin:
> *


yes sir , its retired.


----------



## elpeligroso (Feb 9, 2006)

Shot with EX-Z57 at 2007-06-30


Shot with KODAK CX4200 DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-06-30


Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE CX4230 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-06-30


Shot with u40D,S500,uD500 at 2007-06-30


Shot with KODAK CX4200 DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-06-30


Shot at 2007-06-30


Shot with KODAK CX4200 DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-06-30


Shot at 2007-06-30


Shot with KODAK CX4200 DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-06-30


Shot at 2007-06-30


Shot at 2007-06-30


Shot at 2007-06-30


Shot at 2007-06-30

ttt


----------



## King of Kolor (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr. Vilarreal,
This is Chad. This is my new SN. Give me a call. I've been trying to get in touch with you.


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

WOOOOOW THAT SHIT BLEW MY HEAD OFF....KANDY MAN, U DA FUCKIN MAN.. :biggrin: :biggrin: ....BAD ASS WORK AND WHO EVER AIRBRUSHIN EM...TIGHT WORK.


----------

